# English Muffins



## disco (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, I love English muffins. Unfortunately, the ones in the supermarket are tough and don't have a lot of taste. I have been trying different recipes and have made Alton Brown's from the Food Networks recipe a couple of times and really like it. I don't want to post the recipe due to copyright but I have posted my experience on my personal blog. These make great breakfast sandwiches, eggs Benedict and are great just toasted and buttered. I recommend them strongly.













Image1.jpg



__ disco
__ Nov 18, 2013






Disco


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2013)

Those muffins look really good......   Dave


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2013)

They look very good.

You have a blog?


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

c farmer said:


> They look very good.
> 
> You have a blog?


I just started it. It is an amateur effort but I am having fun.

Disco


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Those muffins look really good......   Dave


Thanks, Dave. They taste fine too.

Disco


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2013)

Disco said:


> These make great breakfast sandwiches, eggs Benedict and are great just toasted and buttered.


Eggs Benedict - my absolute favourite. When I was working in the US they were my staple breakfast mmmm. More than a few pounds and an inch or two can be directly attributed to them !


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

Wade said:


> Eggs Benedict - my absolute favourite. When I was working in the US they were my staple breakfast mmmm. More than a few pounds and an inch or two can be directly attributed to them !


The main attraction for me with Eggs Benedict is that the missus love them. Anything that pleased her is a good thing!

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think I ever had a fresh english muffin. They look and I bet smell great.


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I don't think I ever had a fresh english muffin. They look and I bet smell great.


I really like them. They make the best egg, bacon and cheese breakfast sandwiches. Surprisingly, they aren't baked so don't give you as much wonderful home baked bread smell.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks great Disco! I've been sitting on a English muffin recipe for well over a year! Guess I should give it a go! I like them for breakfast, and my boys like to make mini pizzas out of them!


----------



## rich- (Nov 19, 2013)

Disco, them English Muffins look great, I can almost taste them clear down here in Washington State.

My family and I use English Muffins to make what we call camp fire Pizza, we take the muffin, slice it in half, spread our favorite pizza sauce on it, then add any and all the toppings ya like, Ham, Bacon, Canadian Bacon, Sausage, etc, and add shredded cheese of preference.

I have a cooking grill I designed for cooking over a camp fire, and I made a cover from a steam table rectangle tub, We put the pizza on the grill, Lower the tub down to form the effects of an oven and swing the cooking grill out over the camp fire. Just a few minutes and a close eye on the pizza's for doneness and olay, we have a very tastey camp fire pizza.













OS 7.JPG



__ rich-
__ Nov 19, 2013






This picture was taken many years ago before I got the steam table tub, we used a throw away aluminum roaster pan to get the oven effect.

That cook grill pivots on a stand pipe and can be swung over the fire for cooking and away from the fire to check food doneness.

Never thought of making my own English Muffins, I will have to find a recipe and give it a try.

Rich-


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2013)

Rich- said:


> Disco, them English Muffins look great, I can almost taste them clear down here in Washington State.
> 
> My family and I use English Muffins to make what we call camp fire Pizza, we take the muffin, slice it in half, spread our favorite pizza sauce on it, then add any and all the toppings ya like, Ham, Bacon, Canadian Bacon, Sausage, etc, and add shredded cheese of preference.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rich. What is better than camping with your family and eating outdoors. Not much!

I can speak highly of this recipe from Food Network. It is the best I've tried and I've been through several.

Disco


----------



## rich- (Nov 20, 2013)

Mornin Disco, any chance you would PM that English Muffin recipe to me?

Rich-


----------



## rich- (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Disco, You can forget sending me that recipe,

I found it on your blog.

Thanks Rich-


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2013)

Rich- said:


> Hi Disco, You can forget sending me that recipe,
> 
> I found it on your blog.
> 
> Thanks Rich


I hope you like it Rich.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning......  Someone had to show their _*FAILURE*_ so here's mine....  

I found a piece of 3" aluminum pipe in my "neat stuff to save" pile in the shop.....  Made rings.... 

Decided on a diffused heat source for the inverted 14" CI fry pan for the "griddle"....

.... click on the photos to enlarge.... 

             ... heat diffuser .....













Englishmuffin1.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






            .....  "griddle" .....













Englishmuffin2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






           ... 3" pipe rings ......













Englishmuffin3.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






       ......  on the griddle ......













Englishmuffin4.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






       ,,, batter in the rings....













Englishmuffin5.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






... one site said "cover" for a uniform heat ....













Englishmuffin6.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






...  they stuck and came apart.....













Englishmuffin7.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 10, 2013






A few observations....  I re read the recipe and I mixed the batter in the wrong sequence.... It wasn't even cocktail hour......

The frying pan "griddle" didn't have enough grease on it....  they stuck bad......

The cover didn't have enough grease.... same results....

I overfilled the rings so the muffins couldn't expand enough...... no holes to speak of.....

The rings are way to heavy to turn with tongs......

The flavor was good..... 

1 out of 5 ain't bad for my first attempt.....

I'd show the bag of 12  English Muffins I bought to sop up the apple butter Bride and I made but....  You've seen them before.....

There you have it.... just goes to show you, there are failures in this baking stuff... 

Dave


----------



## disco (Dec 10, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Morning......  Someone had to show their _*FAILURE*_ so here's mine....
> 
> I found a piece of 3" aluminum pipe in my "neat stuff to save" pile in the shop.....  Made rings....
> 
> ...


A couple of things. You turned the fry pan over and the underside wouldn't be seasoned. When I cover the fry pan and not the rings in case they overflow. Good luck next time!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2013)

Disco said:


> > A couple of things. You turned the fry pan over and the underside wouldn't be seasoned. *When I cover the fry pan and not the rings* in case they overflow. Good luck next time!
> 
> 
> Disco


Well now.......  That's a good idea.....  I should have done that....  Those aluminum rings I made are way too heavy to turn....   Gonna have to hit the muffler shop for some exhaust tubing about  3 1/2".....  season with flax oil....  make muffins...... 

Dave


----------

